# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum



## JPMC (Mar 13, 2016)

This year, this plant has only 5 flowers while last year it had 17 flowers. This year it only has 15 growths while last year it had 19 growths. The positive seems to be that it is at least 3 inches taller this year than last. I hope that it's just a temporary rest from its prior impressive performance. Hopefully a "vegetative" year.







[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful photos of beautiful plant/flowers. I like the 2nd on a lot!


----------



## abax (Mar 13, 2016)

Very lovely and appears well-grown. Perhaps it's having
a little vacation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2016)

Still looks really healthy. How often do you repot it?


----------



## Berthold (Mar 14, 2016)

JPMC said:


> This year, this plant has only 5 flowers while last year it had 17 flowers. This year it only has 15 growths while last year it had 19 growths. The positive seems to be that it is at least 3 inches taller this year than last. I hope that it's just a temporary rest from its prior impressive performance. Hopefully a "vegetative" year.



I think, the plant is becoming senile. The lifespan of this species seems to be not very long compared with Cypripedium marcanthum or Cypripedium calceolus for example.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 14, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Still looks really healthy. How often do you repot it?



I have only done so once before about 4 years ago. Perhaps it's time for another repotting?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 14, 2016)

Berthold said:


> I think, the plant is becoming senile. The lifespan of this species seems to be not very long compared with Cypripedium marcanthum or Cypripedium calceolus for example.



I hope not. I will repot this year and hope for the best. I have noticed that all of my orchids, tropical and temperate, have years where they bloom more than others. The "off-bloom" years seem to be devoted to vegetative growth which seems to be the emphasis here. The plant is taller than I have ever seen it under the identical growing conditions as last year.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 14, 2016)

It's beautiful!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice. Was this sold as southern small yellow ladyslipper or yellow ladyslipper?


Elmer Nj


----------



## Berthold (Mar 14, 2016)

JPMC said:


> The plant is taller than I have ever seen it under the identical growing conditions as last year.



Yes because it doesn't have to support so much flowers and new sprouts.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2016)

Still nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow, that's early. I can't wait to see if my plants would come up or not.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 17, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice. Was this sold as southern small yellow ladyslipper or yellow ladyslipper?
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



I don't recall a name other that the parviflorum variety of Cypripedium parviflorum. I was told last year that it looks like as selfling of the 'Perakos Queen' clone of this species that was found growing wild in Connecticut.


----------

